

BitCoin-24 Founder Learning About SQL Transactions - some1else
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15026825/php-mysql-how-to-prevent-two-requests-update

======
gregjor
Seeing this kind of thing is like finding a jumbo healthpack for my career.

------
adnam
And BTC24 is currently offline, having had their bank account shut down by the
Polish Authorities. <https://bitcoin-24.com/>

